# advice pls



## mike.c (Oct 10, 2006)

ive read for a while on here and think p's r cool and a good fish 4 me. the tanks fine and well cycled . 2day i picked up 4 tiny rbp bout 3 cm, they looked fine in the bag in the store, but when i got them home 1 had no tail at all but the rest of him is fine, will this fin re grow is what i want to know.

thanks in advance guys


----------



## Silentbob (Oct 13, 2006)

Keep him in excellent water conditions and feed him proper nutrition and the fin will grow back. They heal quite quickly if they are happy!

Good luck!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Fin will be back in no time.

Keep him in good water params as Silent Bob has said

goodluck


----------



## mike.c (Oct 10, 2006)

yeh thhort it would grow back , i was just checkin guys, my water params r fine so it shoulnt be long with them all being so young


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Ps are amazing healers so it will grow back pretty soon... anyway i highly recommend you separate the little guy till it heals or at least you should keep your Ps very very well fed since they are kind of cannibals when so young and they could kill the little guy if they consider he is weak...







!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yup, fins grow back rather quickly. Provided it's not a deep flesh wound, I would say it will be back within the week.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

nips are common I just used a de-chlorinator that has aloe vera in it, and that helps to repair fins.


----------



## mike.c (Oct 10, 2006)

nice 1 for the extra advice, i aint gt a hospital tank yet, so should i keep him in a net in the same tank ?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

mike.c said:


> nice 1 for the extra advice, i aint gt a hospital tank yet, so should i keep him in a net in the same tank ?


You should get a glass or plastic divider to keep him separated while he is recovering....







!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Depends on the severuty of the bite. Show us a pic and maybe we can tell.

I would also seperate the fish into a hospital tank so the other piranhas won't kill him.

Hater


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hater said:


> *Depends on the severuty of the bite*. Show us a pic and maybe we can tell.
> 
> I would also seperate the fish into a hospital tank so the other piranhas won't kill him.
> 
> Hater


:nod:

An old post from Frank (hastatus):

_"In the case of tails being bit off completely, if the hypural plate is gone (the boney part where the tail begins), then chances are the fish will have a stub for most of its life. I have read in a few cases the fin does regenerate, but often deformed. If the fish cannot stay upright then its better just to euthanize the fish that have it suffer. Always segregate damaged fish for treatment otherwise it will be eaten by its more powerful uninjuried relatives."_

In the other hand if the hypural plate is not damage it will full recovery...







!


----------



## mike.c (Oct 10, 2006)

[
An old post from Frank (hastatus):

_"In the case of tails being bit off completely, if the hypural plate is gone (the boney part where the tail begins), then chances are the fish will have a stub for most of its life. I have read in a few cases the fin does regenerate, but often deformed. If the fish cannot stay upright then its better just to euthanize the fish that have it suffer. Always segregate damaged fish for treatment otherwise it will be eaten by its more powerful uninjuried relatives."

^^ that was helpful, ther is none of the actual body of the fish biten, just the fin has been nipped completley off, he is still swimming fine and eating so he seems to be a strong fish, im sure he will be fine. when i upgrade tanks 1 -2 months time, the tank i have will become a hospital tank for them. cheers guys







_


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

i sometimes used like a large plastic container to keep my small one in like a ziploc container with a lid of course cut slits that the fish cant get through and submerse it with a string tied to it so you can pull it back up to feed him.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

As long as it's just the tail fin that has been damaged, the fish will be absolutely fine. You will have to keep the others very well fed though. You don't want the other ones to pick on him since he won't be able to dart away from them as fast as he used to.

At the size your reds are now, the fin will grow back amazingly fast. I would just give it 2 days and you will probably not even realize that he was injured.








~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

sounds like he will b fine and have a new fin in no time and good luck with the new p's!


----------

